# H: Various W: HE



## municipal (May 11, 2011)

I'm looking to start up a high elf army and i have a few bits lying around, i would preferably like the army book plus some core units, so the list of what i have is : 

16 Dark Elf Warriors ( Most missing shields, 1 painted and rest are bare ) 

SM bits ( enough to make 10 tac marines 1 dreadnought and 4 or 5 termies ) 

Dwarves : 

20 warriors ( With Great Weapons ) 
10 Slayers ( With Command ) - Sold
Army Book 
Cannon ( With 3 crew ) 
Gyrocopter ( metal edition ) 
Dwarf king Alrik ( Shield bearer one ) 

CSM: Current codex

Note: All dwarves have basecoats on but easily stripped and the gyrocopter propellor is broken.

I also have some badly painted HE IOB Prince and 5 Elryian reavers.

I particularly want a battalion but anything is good if you buy all dwarves i will trade in your favor.
Pm me 
Thanks


----------

